# Which Wood Carving Knife?



## timothychacko (Feb 28, 2015)

I found a bunch of wood carving knives on ebay. I'm brand new to this. Which ones should I choose?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/United-Cutlery-Whittlin-Jack-Wood-Carving-Knife-7-in-Length-UC0423-NEW/171694014345?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28772%26meid%3D00038e05bc3b464ca4d244acb83fa8df%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171695483463&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231485020515?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Walnut-Hollow-Carving-Knife-each/171695483463?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D28772%26meid%3Df1ea22d7f3ee4996a6d9e97bbb6b8b03%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D331472364941&rt=nc

I'm planning on carving with just one knife-not like 12. What are your opinions?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

One of the carvers in the local club only uses a very sharp jackknife for carving. The knife one of us 
would choose, may not even be one that would fit your hand. You are going to have to try a few to
find one that will work for you.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

While it doesn't show, I'm pretty sure I managed to hit the "like" button, Bluepine.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ramelson is the only name I know. While their tools are not bad my experience has been they did not have a ready to work edge. I would suggest if you are just planing to have one knife that you consider One known for being a good carving knife, there are really great knives out there for under $35. Helvie, Drake, Pfeil, and others. 
Check out Woodcraft ,Chippingaway, smokymountain woodcarvers, Woodcarvers supply are a few good suppliers.
Randy


----------

